# Emergency Survival Kit



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I want this kit in a 500ES please...

Model 460ES OR 500ES - Emergency Survival Tool Kit contains:

* Smith & Wesson Model 460XVR, 2 3/4" Barrel with Bright Yellow Hogue® recoil reducing grip
* Waterproof Storm® Case
* Blast Match™ Firestarter and WetFire tender
* Saber Cut™ Saw with fabric sheath
* Jet Scream™ whistle
* Star Flash™ signal mirror
* Polaris® compass
* Two MPI Mylar Space® Emergency Blankets
* Smith & Wesson Extreme Ops Liner Lock Folding Knife with Black Sheath
* "Bear Attacks of the Century - True Stories of Courage and Survival" book by Larry Mueller and Marguerite Reiss

Price: $1,399.00








CLICK HERE BELOW FOR MORE INFO

Smith & Wesson


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that's a hell of an emergency kit. Hell, why keep it just for bears. I think that should be a "standard emergency kit"


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like the 460 as it is a flater shooting round than the 500. What I been told by other people who have them. I know one thing you better get a good hold on one if you shoot it. I have watched some down at the range and their a hand full.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I haven't had the pleasure of shooting a 460 yet, but I shot the 500 with the 8 and some change inch barrel. I didn't think it was awful. You really do have to put your body behind it, so you need to concentrate on what you are doing real well, but it isn't too bad if you do.

I wonder what the recoil on the tiny little barrel is, though.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sucklead I watched a big guy down at the range with one. It was rocking him on his heels with that short barrel. He had one of them jello gloves on and it spurng a leak. I had to turn around and laugh. Not for me.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a chance to put a bunch of rounds down range with both the 500 and 460. Next big handgun I get is going to be the 460 S&W. :mrgreen:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The short barrels are silly when they're being marketed for bear. I wouldn't mind having an X-frame but out of my price range.

Look at those compensators:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> The short barrels are silly when they're being marketed for bear. I wouldn't mind having an X-frame but out of my price range.
> 
> Look at those compensators:


Oooo. That's making me feel all tingly inside. That would be great for me around here when we're hiking in bear and cougar country.


----------

